# Job offer before SC or after SC



## siddharth2422 (Oct 2, 2018)

Dear All,

Does the company provide the job offer before or after Security clearance is done?
Are there cases when the job offer was done after security clearances? If yes, please could you provide some experiences?
The company is a national defence company.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You'd get a job offer, subject to SC, so if you don't get SC for some reason, then the job offer is invalid.


----------



## siddharth2422 (Oct 2, 2018)

Thank you for the reply.
And i agree with No SC = Invalid job offer.
But the problem is, that i have not been offered anything, just the interview done and then they said we will offer you only after the SC.


----------

